# Antibacterial Soaps: Being Too Clean Can Make People Sick, Study Suggests



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Antibacterial Soaps: Being Too Clean Can Make People Sick, Study Suggests ScienceDaily – Young people who are overexposed to antibacterial soaps containing triclosan may suffer more allergies, and exposure to higher levels of Bisphenol A among adults may negatively influence the immune system, a new University of Michigan School of Public Health study suggests. Triclosan [...]

*Read More...*


----------

